# How to use twitter?



## paroh (Nov 9, 2009)

How to use twitter? 
I want to know are there only person that can be followed or there can be group also that can be followed?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 9, 2009)

there is no subscription to groups. 

if you want to send tweet on a group you just put the content followed by #<group>

eg: i want to send hi all to blrgtug, I can send

hi all #blrgtug

There is a new feature added recently called lists. 

By popular demand, Twitter users can now organize users they follow (or users that they don’t) into groups, or “lists”. This article will help you get started with some lists basics and hopefully get you ready to make your own!

Before we get started, it should be noted that following a user is not a requirement to add someone to a list; if you want to add a user but not necessarily regularly follow them, lists allow you to do that.


----------



## paroh (Nov 9, 2009)

Can u please explain more about @individual user and #group of people . ?

As in Trending Topics there is # is used what that means is that means group ? how can i create group with #?

    * #musicmondayA meme for tweeting what you're listening to each Monday.
    * #worldsthinnestbooks
    * Berlin Wall
    * #goodtimes
    * Jedward
    * Happy 5
    * Firefox
    * Modern Warfare 2
    * MW2
    * #firefox5


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

please dont spam... 
anyways me too wanna know i joined twitter recently and started following digitindia and mtvindia but what are @ and # messages means


----------



## desiibond (Nov 10, 2009)

my twitter id is @desiibond.

if you say @desiibond hi how are you.

The tweet is intended for me but will go to everyone who is folllowing you. It's just that you intend that message to be read by me.

if you say #blrgtug anyone have a meeting this weekend

That means that the topic is about blrgtug and the tweet will go to everyone. In this case, you are asking anyone interested to respond to that and they too will put the same.


----------

